# Colt Python ?



## konadude

This may or may not fit the gunsmithing category....what is the significance of the "E" series Python? My Python's serial number begins with "E". 

I haven't been around Pythons since the mid 60's and just had a chance to acquire this one.

Thanks.

Al


----------



## Captain Crunch

There's no significance. It's just a randomly chosen serial number prefix.


----------



## Baldy

Here's a link to Proof House that might help you out a little.
http://proofhouse.com/index.htm Good luck.


----------



## konadude

Thanks for the help....and the link.


----------



## GURU1911

Pythons produced during the 1970's, have serial numbers ending with the 'e" suffix. You got a good one, so hold on to & enjoy !!!!!


----------

